# The Strange Magic of: REO Speedwagon



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This SM is dedicated to EddieRUKiddingVarese. Eddie is as deeply committed to 1980s Pop as I am, and knows a good toe-tapping tune when he hears one. The 1980s--a Golden Era in Pop, as I've previously posted: Journey, whom we've covered in an SM post; Styx, the Jefferson Starship of Freedom at Point Zero and later, and this group, REO Speedwagon. Love this song by the older and wiser ensemble, one of their biggest hits, _Roll With the Changes_. The miracle of the YouTube live concert video clip! I may work up something on the Little River Band, and maybe Men at Work, both faves of Eddie and myself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Eeeewwweeeeeeeee, that's all I've got to say


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I watched about 30 seconds of that clip...and I must admit that I like to have my memories of the 1980s unblemished by this. I'm truly sorry, but to see this makes me feel all my years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> I watched about 30 seconds of that clip...and I must admit that I like to have my memories of the 1980s unblemished by this. I'm truly sorry, but to see this makes me feel all my years.


I first heard Bach as a young person. Still like his music. I don't feel old, don't feel my years when listening to the old gent again. As I've posted before, I live--musically, and in the arts generally--outside of time. If I liked it then, I like it now (with a few exceptions).

Here's another REO Speedwagon fave, _I Don't Want to Lose You:_


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_Keep on loving you_ is a good song, and made it to our car MP3 USB stick. I don;t thnk I heard anything else from them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never bought an REO album. They were a mildly talented group that had some major success. It was very sad to see what happened to their guitarist Gary Richrath. He died recently, and he really looked horrible. Stay away from the drugs and booze, kids!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I grew up with this, from their 1st album from 1971  I liked them better like this!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

More REO Speedwagon: _Don't Let Him Go_. That Nineteen Eighties American Pop sticks in the mind for decades.....


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)




----------

